# Experiment with subwoofer orientation in trunk



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I did an experiment with some friends in the winter of 1997 with subwoofer placement and firing direction in several vehicles, running bass sweeps, but unfortunately I can't find that data!
So last year I did a mini-experiment with just one car, my wife's 2006 Accord. I thought it'd be useful and thought-provoking to post the results here.

It's an Excel spreadsheet with 3 tabs...I am not sure how to post it on here so I will just post a screenshot of each tab.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the data


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Data backs up what my ears are telling me about truck installs. Thanks for the data.


----------



## bradwood (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry mate, can you clarify which part of the trunk you consider the front and which is the back?


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Front: where the rear seats are. Back: where the bumper is.

Sorry for any confusion.




bradwood said:


> Sorry mate, can you clarify which part of the trunk you consider the front and which is the back?


----------



## bradwood (Feb 14, 2009)

jsun_g said:


> Front: where the rear seats are. Back: where the bumper is.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion.


 No problem, that's what i thought but wanted to confirm.

Cheers for the info!


----------



## cailey (Nov 7, 2009)

How about placing the sub in front of trunk behind passenger facing driver side and then placing a petition made of 3/4 mdf just behind the rear deck sealing it off from the rest of the trunk?? Anyone tried this??


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

cailey said:


> How about placing the sub in front of trunk behind passenger facing driver side and then placing a petition made of 3/4 mdf just behind the rear deck sealing it off from the rest of the trunk?? Anyone tried this??


NOPE !

could make it a touch different !


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

This also makes for good reading on the topic: 

Aiming a woofer box in a car trunk - bass cancelation -


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Yup, I read that Installer.com post a while back. Funny how a well-respected audiophile denounced those results.
One of the issues I am dealing with is having a sedan & with back seats up = major dip in bass response 65-70Hz region = need seriously capable midbass up front for smooth blending.


----------

